# Best Polish



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

hi everyone, wonering wat u all think is the best polish for a silver car?

currently im using turtle wax ice putty and used older turtle wax to begin with (left over from previous car) the polish works ok but i kno some ppl use more profesional stuff than turtle wax and seem to get better finish.

Cheers

Dz :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi mate I use Dodo light fantastic wax and seems to bring the shine out and use Dodo lime prime first.will say that it does not last as long as swissvax wax but I like the end results with dodo wax


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use Swissvax Saphire on my Silver Golf and Avis silver qS gives gear results


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

are you asking about polish or wax here?

if it is polish and using it by hand then Autoglym super resin polish, or lime prime lite - you will have to follow this with a wax as trev or yellow have recommended


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

For that extra bling i use a glaze before waxing.
TBH, with silver its never going to show like a red or a black. 
Do you want protection, do you like waxing every other month are big questions.
FK1000 or collinite 476 are cheap, durable good waxes. Dodo light fantastic is good. I use raceglaze 55 instead of swissvax BOS as its the same but 1/2 the price. But to be honest, with proper prep work I can only tell the difference in the waxes by the beading when it rains.

Si


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i usually do it every month but now its comin into winter lookin to do it at the start of November and leave it till February time probably.

As to whether im after wax or polish id say both jst because i cant make up my mind wat one im after :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Menzerna Intensive Polish (PO85RD 3.02) followed with Menzerna Final Finish (PO106FA)


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> Menzerna Intensive Polish (PO85RD 3.02) followed with Menzerna Final Finish (PO106FA)


Best left for machine use thou dont yer fink big fella


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

redsi72 said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > Menzerna Intensive Polish (PO85RD 3.02) followed with Menzerna Final Finish (PO106FA)
> ...


but the question was... Best Polish, and that is what i found on Audi clear coat


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

This was the result of Hev's work today with a claybar, and then waxed with Swissvax Saphir...I'd given the car a machine polish when we got the car in January, and that was the last time it had been claybarred and waxed properly before today


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> Menzerna Intensive Polish (PO85RD 3.02) followed with Menzerna Final Finish (PO106FA)


If using a machine then I'd agree with this, or maybe Megs #205 as the refining polish.

If by hand you wont beat AG SRP IMO - work in areas of 1 ft sq, work it well then buff with a MF cloth. Then follow with a decent wax or sealant.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

FOr polish I like Megs #83, nice job removing the odd swirls, I then glaze that over with megs #7 and finish off with Victoria concourse wax. I find that lasts really well and adds good protection.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Dodo juice supernatural... thats what ive seen used on silver and black cars and it comes up amazing... pics on the link below found in the gallery.

http://www.prismdetailing.co.uk


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

i would use swissvax cleaner fluid followed by some best in show wax by swissvax.

If you havw some light swirling, then autoglym super resin polish followed by carabuna wax, the SRP will fill in some of those scratches.

Cheers

David Bray


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

after lookin at several swissvax products im definately not gettin them...bit to pricey for their stuff imo.

dodo juice is lookin like the best option so far. anyone kno where i can get it or am i jst better ordering it online?


----------



## Sublime (Jul 14, 2009)

dzTT said:


> after lookin at several swissvax products im definately not gettin them...bit to pricey for their stuff imo.
> 
> dodo juice is lookin like the best option so far. anyone kno where i can get it or am i jst better ordering it online?


I like Dodo Juice myself, I'd recommend getting it from http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/dodo- ... at_59.html.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

thnks mate


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

I have tried quite a few waxes along the way, and i always return to my swissvax, it just goes on nicer, smell divine and the beading you get is awseome.

No matter what wax you put on the finish is only as good as the Preparation

I cant believe i spent £120 on wax, but i would do it again, actually i am doing it again because i have just finished off the last of my wax.

Just my 2pence worth

Cheers
Dave


----------

